# Perth Brewday



## Goat (26/4/05)

As has been generously suggested a few times by members - its well past due to have my turn to host a brewday.

Im thinking May 21 at this stage but that is pretty flexible. The usual format would apply; mash-in late morning, beer, barby when the gas bottle for the HLT is no longer needed for more important applications, beer, chat/advice to brewer, beer etc etc.

I live about a 5-10 minute walk/stagger from Bayswater train station so getting there should be pretty easy details will be PMd later.

Suggestions of what to brew are more than welcome. At this stage I was thinking (following recent discussions) maybe an Octoberfest possibly even a decoction, depending on sobriety of brewer.

The Brauhaus is in a shed so weather wont be an issue. But be warned the house is a careful and indepth study of deconstruction and delapidation. It aint pretty !

Anyone who would like to come along - let me know. It would be good to have a handle on numbers.


----------



## Guest Lurker (26/4/05)

I'm in! (Unless I am away in Indonesia or the UK, which are both possibilities at the moment, so I wont contribute to the date discussion). I can bring a gas bottle or two if you want the bbq to become independent of the brewing.

I would really encourage any Perth brewers of any experience to get along. Its not snobby, its not intimidating, its just a bunch of blokes drinking large amounts of great beer, watching an all grain brew from start to finish, and taking the piss out of various aspects of Goats brewing (except of course the NASA burner which we stand in a circle and worship).


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/4/05)

[/QUOTE]


> The Brauhaus is in a shed so weather wont be an issue. But be warned the house is a careful and indepth study of deconstruction and delapidation. It aint pretty
> 
> Should I bring tools? or just a hardhat?


----------



## deebee (26/4/05)

Goat said:


> I live about a 5-10 minute walk/stagger from Bayswater train station so getting there should be pretty easy.
> 
> [post="56346"][/post]​



Hmm that sounds familiar. I will put on my hiking boots saddle up the camels and set off this weekend.

Can't wait.


----------



## Goat (26/4/05)

Sorry Deebee - I should have said: " if you go in a straight line its a 5-10min walk, if however you go via Subiaco it may take longer.... "

Hey Vlad - aren't you a chippy/fixing carpenter? If that the case. yes. bring tools, many tools.

Thanks GL - I might take yup up on the gas bottle offer. And there will be no 'pointing and snickering' please.


----------



## JasonY (26/4/05)

I'll be there barring any unforseen trips to the US for job interviews


----------



## ausdb (26/4/05)

Goat I'm in at the moment as well barring any other unforseen events.
Your place can't be much worse than mine is as far as being a renovation in progress. I can bring the flamethower blowtorch as well if anyone wants to compare it with a nasa burner!

Ausdb


----------



## big d (26/4/05)

just a thought to keep in the back of your mind guys.i will be back in perth in july sorting out the building of my house so baring some unforseen holdup during this time i will be all to keen to get together with the perth ahb brewers for a get together or more.
it would be good to catch up with you guys once again.
i will be staying out at toodyay this time so a smallish trek to midland will see me able to venture forth by train.


cheers
big d

sorry for the thread hijack goat.
i owe you a few beers


----------



## Goat (26/4/05)

no necessary bid d - but I'll take you up on that anyway !

see you in July


----------



## pbrosnan (26/4/05)

Hi Goat,

I'm pencilling myself in. Look forward to meeting you guys. Probably have to bring some bought beer (imported of course) as I'm not dragging a keg to Baysy.


----------



## Asher (27/4/05)

I'm in

Lou's in Sydney for work that weekend... perfect
....Actually maybe not so perfect.... who's going to pick me and deebee up!

Will let Trash-Mash-Al know too.

Asher for now


----------



## Goat (27/4/05)

Public transport is your friend....

have a note in your pocket with your name address just in case you can't clearly articulate where you are trying to get to.


----------



## deebee (27/4/05)

So that's 21 May at Goat's, something else in July for big d then Sandroptoberfest at mine in September. Looking good.



Asher said:


> who's going to pick me and deebee up!
> [post="56424"][/post]​



Asher, I should be able to arrange a lift home for me n you n Al. Plenty of room on those camels.


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/4/05)

deebee said:


> So that's 21 May at Goat's, something else in July for big d then Sandroptoberfest at mine in September. Looking good.
> 
> [post="56429"][/post]​



To follow off topic a little, I was thinking about a midwinter brew day so it could be my place in July. Why mid-winter? Cos I am thinking a stein beer might be fun and I dont fancy standing round jarrah coals in the summer! Just need to go back and read the fine print in the brewhouse insurance policy regarding exploding rocks and scalded feet before finalising.

Anyway, sounds like a good number of takers for Goats day, excellent.


----------



## sinkas (27/4/05)

Hi Goat and All,
If almost complete novices are allowed, then I will come along,

Cheers
Case


----------



## BigAl (27/4/05)

Goat,

I'll be there. Need us to bring anything along? 

I'll be moving into my new (new for me) house a couple of weeks later, complete with backyard brick and tile brewhouse and bar area :lol:. I'll put my hand up for the next ahb perth brew day.

Cheers


----------



## Asher (27/4/05)

> I'll be there. Need us to bring anything along?



Bring along your brew bitch (lil Davo :super: ). He can carry the mini keg & clean... :beerbang:


----------



## BigAl (27/4/05)

I'll pass the message on! although hes almost ready to graduate to apprentice brewer now, i dont want that, he might start questioning my authority and stop cleaning up. I must keep him away from outside influence!


----------



## JasonY (27/4/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Just need to go back and read the fine print in the brewhouse insurance policy regarding exploding rocks and scalded feet before finalising.



I want an engineering certificate on the wind rating on your crafty water liftometer with $2 bunnings pully. Remember it can be windy in winter! h34r: 

Are you supplying hard hats?


----------



## Goat (27/4/05)

and while you're at it; something on the compressive strength of a full grown adult male great dane's jaws....


----------



## ausdb (27/4/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> To follow off topic a little, I was thinking about a midwinter brew day so it could be my place in July. Why mid-winter? Cos I am thinking a stein beer might be fun and I dont fancy standing round jarrah coals in the summer! Just need to go back and read the fine print in the brewhouse insurance policy regarding exploding rocks and scalded feet before finalising.



Cool GL, I've been reading up them in that book radical brewing by Randy 
Mosher. It sounds like safety boots and specs may be in order! I have a few pairs of heavy welders gloves I can bring along as well

Cheers 
Ausdb


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/4/05)

ausdb said:


> Cool GL, I've been reading up them in that book radical brewing by Randy
> Mosher. It sounds like safety boots and specs may be in order! I have a few pairs of heavy welders gloves I can bring along as well
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Excellent, welders gloves would be handy. As far as I can find out, making one is good fun but from the tasting comments (Needs a bit longer in the bottle) I think the beer pretty much tastes like shit. Anyone tasted one - I think maybe SOSman did one?

Jason, the whole point of brewing with rocks is there is no need to lift the boiler up on to the burner! If it works, I can do away with the pulley and use rocks every time!

We now return you to the original thread - brew day at Goats. Sounds like we have 2 new faces, any more Perthingtonites up for it?


----------



## Tony M (28/4/05)

I shall come along again and steal some more ideas.
BTW, Barfridge, I hope you put up your hand as well. Having witnessed the insemination of your Ruby Belgian Strong Ale, I think that it is truly fitting that you finally show off the baby, even if you consider it a couple of weeks premature.


----------



## deebee (28/4/05)

Tony M said:


> Having witnessed the insemination of your Ruby Belgian Strong Ale, I think that it is truly fitting that you finally show off the baby, even if you consider it a couple of weeks premature.
> [post="56577"][/post]​




 

So that was the secret ingredient! Must have happened before I got there. Thought there was a warm glow about everyone's face when I arrived.

(Might skip the tasting if you dont mind.)


----------



## barfridge (30/4/05)

Heheh, I shall certainly be attending, as will the Belgian.

Goat: consider this offer #823 for a gas bottle. And anything else you'd need.

deebee: if you let us know in advance, we can arrange to pick you up from the train station, thus minimising your potential for adventures in the norther suburbs.


----------



## deebee (9/5/05)

Goat,

I have taken the liberty of putting this in the calendar. Presume 21 May is still the date? I will bring your sunnies and little blue cooler bag.

Barf,

Thanks for the kind offer, but I am just going to get right back on the horse and keep trying. This time I will look at a UBD before I leave.

Asher,

All is cool for a lift home.


----------



## Goat (9/5/05)

Thanks Deebee - this brew day at least I've got half a chance of not leaving something at someone elses house ! Good idea on the calendar too - yep its still on for the 21st. 

Better start thinking about a recipe I guess.... thinking of maybe even a double batch or decoction or something too - suggestions welcome !


----------



## Asher (9/5/05)

> .... thinking of maybe even a double batch or decoction or something too - suggestions welcome !



Your keen with that many drunk cooks around !
I feel like an Altbier

Thanks Deebee - Trash Mash Al's g/f is driving too.... If you need a lift there

Asher for now


----------



## ausdb (16/5/05)

Hey Goat 

Have you decided what you are going to brew on the weekend?
If an alt is on the go then I can bring some WY1007 slurry I have in the fridge.
Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## pbrosnan (17/5/05)

Hey Goat,

Looks like I won;t be able to make it afte all. Parents in town. Have a good day and drink up.


----------



## Goat (17/5/05)

pbrosnan - sorry to hear that. next time....

ausdb - thanks for the offer. I am leaning towards a Vienna at this stage and maybe a Marzen if time/drunkeness/desire permits. and I can only really ferment at one temp (until I partition my freezer) I'll post recipes here for comment later.

I'll PM address details to all this morning (hopefully)


----------



## Goat (18/5/05)

Some information for the navigationally challenged - not mentioning any names...

(why do I get the feeling that I'm going to regret posting this)


----------



## deebee (18/5/05)

Maps are for cheaters. I shan't be looking at the map.


----------



## Goat (18/5/05)

you risk missing out on some seminal brewing moments, like last time


----------



## deebee (18/5/05)

[*Low pitched belly-chuckle very difficult to spell*]

...and I thought it was just a substantial hot break!


----------



## Goat (19/5/05)

The following is what I'm thinking for the brewday (I think I'm asking for trouble thinking about 2 brews) and, following a similar principle, I have added the melanoidin & caraaroma in lieu of a decoction or two.

Thoughts and advice would be welcomed.

021 AHB Marzen

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.25
Anticipated OG: 1.064 Plato:  15.78
Anticipated SRM: 12.1
Anticipated IBU: 29.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
51.2 3.20 kg. Hoepfner Vienna Germany 1.038 3
43.2 2.70 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
4.0 0.25 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36
1.6 0.10 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
22.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.80 28.7 60 min.
14.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Plug 2.50 1.2 15 min.


Yeast
----------------
Wyeast 2633


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/5/05)

Congratulations to Goat on hosting a very enjoyable brew day. Plent of good beer and tall stories. Interesting group facilitated discussion - "How to prime a March Pump", AusDB seemed to have the most successful approach. Excellent demonstration of the NASA burner. Plenty of mash paddle beer with nowhere to go except consumption at a brew day.

And I believe, in between cooking us lunch etc, Goat made a beer. Not sure though I didnt take much notice.


----------



## JasonY (22/5/05)

Well done Goat on an excellent brew day. I am in envy of that shed. I hope your tree is not suffering any ill effects from the fire extinguisher demo from AusDB  The cuttlefish coated penuts were nice too , although my wife dissagreed 

I missed the final transfer to the fermenter, what did you end up with?


----------



## BigAl (22/5/05)

Goat,

Thanks for a great afternoon. Hows that airlock looking this morning, chocked full of thick krausen no doubt that was one mighty full fermenter.
When the 9% belgian comes out before lunch, you know the afternoon is going downhill, and fast!  



Cheers
Al.


----------



## deebee (22/5/05)

Thanks very much Goat. You put on a mighty good show. Don't know how you coped with cooking and brewing all at once, you seemed to blur in and out of vision a lot.

God, there weren't too many beers under 6.5%. Nice to have Asher's 4.5% mash paddle as a spacer. Everything else was huge. Very seedy travelling today.


----------



## sinkas (22/5/05)

Hi there All,
A big thankyou to Goat, for openeing his brewery to fellow enthusiasts,
and a big thankyou to all the damn good folk I met for the first time yesterday, I was surprised at how openly I was received as a newcomer, was honoured to taste some of your amazing brews and was delighted in the feedback on my beer and tips for the future.
Hopefully next time I will be able to make it for the long haul so to speak,

Cheers

Case


----------



## ausdb (22/5/05)

Goat
Thanks for an excellent day,
Sorry you seemed to be the one doing all the brewing and the cooking!!
How is the brew 

Sorry to the tree and anyone else if the CO2 display scared you but a number of people had asked to see the setup so I had to bring it. Maybe I can host a brewday and interesting things to do with CO2 day!!

I was glad I brought the portion control glass along to, lotsa big beers!!!

Cheers  

Ausdb


----------



## barfridge (22/5/05)

It was a horrible brewday! You knew exactly what you were doing at all times, and were so well organised that there were no malfunctions for us to even be able to hang shit on you.

The only thing that went wrong is you ended up with too much bloody beer at the end! And even that isnt really a bad thing. You're a disgrace to shoddy brewers everywhere.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (22/5/05)

Thanks Goat, great day.

Feeling a bit guilty about not pitching in to help but you did seem so organised and in control, you can get me back when its my turn.

Was good to meet everyone again, and again the beer was up to the highest standard.


----------



## ausdb (22/5/05)

I'll get the pics up soon


----------



## ausdb (22/5/05)

Ok all here are a few pics from Goats brewday first the assembled rabble and offending CO2 source, sinkas turned up later so missed out on this photo



Ahoy my hearties I see a bunch a blaggard brewers on the horizon, Goat & JasonY comparing refractometer readings.




Houston we have liftoff, the NASA burner getting cranked up and at full noise.








Later in the boil the reg got wound out and the gas supply turned down, the people outside came in to the shed and asked "is the boil over" the answer from Goat "NO we just turned the burner down". Well run out of space here next post some more pics. Stay tuned to se why deebee really had a headache this morning (did mrs deebee find you in the end?)

Cheers Aus


----------



## Tony M (22/5/05)

Well,
10 solid hours sleep. Didn't even wake up for a pis. Must have been all the hard work helping with the cooking and brewing and stuff. thanks Goat, a most enjoyable day, but I dont think I'll buy a March pump.


----------



## ausdb (22/5/05)

Sorry seem to be getting the pics mixed up

Ha ha Tony!!!
The offending March pump was involved in the sparge and chilling process but seemed to lose its prime. Maybe it was suffering performance anxiety issues in front of the crowd of discerning brewers?

Goat & Simon comparing their stash!



The chiller being placed on into the kettle, Guest lurker offered to remodel Goats nicely symmetrical immersion chiller into a more random form but somehow the offer seemed to fall on deaf ears



The highly tecknerlogical chilling system, the crate in the middle holds water and gets filled up with ice containers. The offending march pump (out of the shot, bottom left corner) pumps the chilled water up and into the immersion coil and is then returned to the ice filled crate it works well once the pump gets going.



The Big Chill, Goat being the environmentally friendly type has decided to try and save his chilling water to make up for what the rest of us waste (Who said they used 500L per brewday?) Here Asher gets another block of cooling media the freezer



Here is Goat happily screwing the lid on the fermenter, its at this point some wise brewer (less pissed than the rest of us) asks. "What is that big erlenmeyer flask full of brown stuff on the bench for". 





Nice bottle collection by the way Goat!!

Stay tuned for more still


----------



## ausdb (22/5/05)

Yeast glorious yeast



There was debate on whether to pitch the whole starter or just the settled yeast, Deebee decided he needed another spacer beer so offered to give it a try


Deebee's comment "thats the best starter I have ever tasted" so it had to go in



The big pitch



Nice head



All good fun must come to and end, Goat and his trusty assistant Reuben clean the fermenter before it goes in the freezer to ferment





Thanks very much Goat!


----------



## Asher (23/5/05)

Top work Goat...

Had a good time. Including a Speight of deja vu....
Like the brewery plenty of room for expansion

Had to have a couple of Kolshes when I got home to dilute blood alcohol after so many strong ales.

Asher for now


----------



## kook (24/5/05)

Looks like I missed out on another great day!

I'll be back from the 17th-28th September, and will have to catch up with a few of you for some beers. If theres any requests for beers to bring, let me know.


----------



## deebee (24/5/05)

Kook. I am planning a Sandgroptoberfest in September so I will tie it in with your visit if you have a day free one weekend. Let me know your availability. Bring a German lager maybe?

That WAS a bloody nice starter. So refreshing after all those Belgians and heady ales.


----------



## kook (24/5/05)

I'm free on the 17th (I'll be jetlagged though!), 18th, 24th and 26th. The 25th is out though as I have to attend a wedding, my main reason for the two week return. The 26th is a public holiday.


----------



## sinkas (24/5/05)

So are there going to be any other WA meets prior to this "sandgroperfest"?

Cheers

Case


----------



## barfridge (25/5/05)

sinkas: captain sensible was talking up a dangerous gathering, doing silly thing with hot rocks, to take place some time in june or july. Otherwise I'm sure we could organise something else.


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/5/05)

GL aka Captain Sensible will definitely do a stein beer. But work is looking damn busy in June and July, so it will be squeezed between July and Groptoberfest, or it might be in Summer, or it might even wait untill next winter. So if anyone else is thinking of a winter brewday feel free. Yes, I'm talking to you Big (I can sleep in till 10 am, do 2 20 l batches of beer, and be all cleaned up in time for lunch ) Al.


----------



## Asher (25/5/05)

Big Al (AKA the trash masher...) was contemplating something at his new place i think... He hasn't moved in yet though...


----------



## BigAl (25/5/05)

Guys,

Once ive moved into my house i will organise a brewday, probably late in June/early July. 



> I can sleep in till 10 am, do 2 20 l batches of beer, and be all cleaned up in time for lunch



Not without Goats Nasa burner!....Under standard levels of intoxication a 7-8 hours double brew day is possible but im not sure with all those belgians and 8-10% beers that i will be at all capable of the double brew day, in fact i might not be capable of brewing at all!

Im thinking of an oktoberfest, to donate a keg for the big day at Deebees Sandgropertoberfest :chug: .


----------



## ausdb (25/5/05)

I would be happy to put my hand up for something around July August

As far as double batches go I am going to give partigyling a try so put your thinking caps on please

Asudb


----------



## Goat (25/5/05)

I haven't had a chance to have a read of this thread for a few days but....

Thanks for coming chaps - I had a great time. Some good photo's there ausdb. 

I was kinda hoping that everyone was too pissed to remember the forgetting of the yeast !

Records are fairly sketchy of what is actually in the fermenter, but I believe that there is 28L at 1053. Something odd happened with water quantities and gravity. I suspect that I calculated it on a 2 hour boil not the one that it got. Running that theory through Promash I would hit both target gravity and volume - oops!

Sounds like we have an active few months coming up - can't wait !


----------



## ausdb (25/5/05)

Goat said:


> I was kinda hoping that everyone was too pissed to remember the forgetting of the yeast !



Don't worry Goat it wouldn't be a good brewday without at least one stuffup!!!


----------



## BigAl (17/6/05)

Sandgropers,

As i said last time its long overdue for me to host an AHB brewday for the West Aussie brewers. Im am thinking either the 16th or the 23rd of July. Itll be nice and chilly, but good lager brewing temps and nice cold water for efficient CF chilling!. Can i have a show of hands who a) who would be keen to come and B) what day is preferable. Im sure there is some way to set up a vote button but thats beyond me at present.

I will probably go the double brew day, provided my trusty brew slave is on duty for the day. What to brew then....Im thinking maybe an oktoberfest and a pilsner, maybe a Bopills. I'll take a keg to Deebees for the oktoberfest day later in the year. So my thoughts are since you will all be drinking it, you can provide input to its recipe. I will post a first pass oktoberfest recipe once ive put it together.

Im located in East Vic Park, if you know where the Balmoral Pub is then your about 5 minutes walk to my house.


Cheers.

Al.


----------



## barfridge (17/6/05)

Sounds great BigAl, just double check with GL, as he was thinking of doing his hot rocks thing sometime around there.

But as they always say, 2 brewdays are better than one.


----------



## JasonY (17/6/05)

I'll be up for it as long as I can swing my oncall roster to accomodate it.


----------



## Goat (17/6/05)

Sounds great - I'm in. 

As for preferred dates; I'd go for the 16th - the reason being that its sooner


----------



## ausdb (17/6/05)

barfridge said:


> Sounds great BigAl, just double check with GL, as he was thinking of doing his hot rocks thing sometime around there.
> [post="63846"][/post]​



I spoke with GL at the wcb meeting the other night discussing the finer details of handling red hot rocks. GL said that he would have to postpone until next year due to work commitments

Ausdb

PS I should have my sh$t together to have one in August if Deebees is in September


----------



## JasonY (17/6/05)

When was BigD coming down to perth? This may be the same time? BigD?


----------



## big d (17/6/05)

all of july and the first week of august.


----------



## Asher (17/6/05)

I'm in....

Either date works for me

Double hey! I'd like to see that.... Not that you cant do it.... I've seen it many a time... But everyone elase will be pi$$sed by the end of brew 2!!!
Bags not carrying anyone home....

Asher for now


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (17/6/05)

So far either date is good for me.


----------



## Batz (17/6/05)

Asher said:


> I'm in....
> 
> Double hey! I'd like to see that.... Not that you cant do it.... I've seen it many a time... But everyone elase will be pi$$sed by the end of brew 2!!!
> Bags not carrying anyone home....
> ...




Don't be Namby Pambys go for a tripple !  :super: 

Batz.....wish I could attend , have a good one guys


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (17/6/05)

Batz -

In case you are not familiar with Perth Brewdays the format is pretty much one where the " Gruit Herren" runs around doing all the work and the rest of the Yobs stand around offering unwelcome advice and tips. All this while the spectators consume everything over 6% before 2pm then start complaing that the barbie should have been lit by now.
It can get messy and a 3 brew day is a challenge but I'm sure Al and the Brew Bitch are up to it.
Now where did I put my fake comedy breasts and Beer mug.
:lol:


----------



## deebee (18/6/05)

Sounds great. I will be there.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/6/05)

Yep, I'm a bit busy to organise one at the moment but I'll go to one. Either date would work for me, although I am less likely to have to be away on the 16th. I'd be interested in a kegging masterclass while we are there as well.


----------



## sinkas (18/6/05)

hi all,
Yeh 16th sounds good to me!
Case


----------



## BigAl (18/6/05)

Sounds great guys  , looks like we have a good number keen, the 16th July sounds like the favoured date, so lets lock it in.

So far i have:

Goat
GL
Deebee
Jase
Sinkas
VTPA
Asher
Ausdb
Barfridge

I'll PM you guys my address and contact details. If any other Perth brewers are keen, give me a shout.

As for timing, anywhere from 10am onwards. If im doing the double i will be up at the crack of dawn :blink: 

I'll get some snags for the barby and buns etc. If anyone feels like bringing any other specials, i hazely recall some tasty chicken pieces at Lincolns place  , then go right ahead.

Cheers.

Al.


----------



## barfridge (18/6/05)

The tasty chicken wings are courtesy of Mrs TonyM, and they're fantastic. I just noticed he's not on the list so far, so I'm beginning to get worried


----------



## BigAl (19/6/05)

I had better PM him and make sure those chicken wings, i mean Tony, is coming.


----------



## Tony M (20/6/05)

Just came back from Rotto blokes, so didnt pick up this thread. EnidM is at present in Prague playing Grandmothers. I dont know if she will be back in time to cook chook. Am I still invited?


----------



## barfridge (20/6/05)

What do you reckon guys? SHould we invite Tony along?
I vote we should, his Vienna and his Kolsch are pretty fantastic, and I bet he's got something else up his sleeve by now as well.


----------



## BigAl (21/6/05)

More than welcome Tony. Cheers.


----------



## big d (25/6/05)

any chance of squeezing in a cold shivering territorian down in perth on holidays during july?
i should be free on the 16th fingers crossed.

cheers
big d


----------



## Ash in Perth (28/6/05)

Simon has just invited me along. sounds pretty good. I should be able to make it if you dont mind. ill be sure to bring a few samples along but i dont think ill have any new ones ready untill august. just my IPA and Rye Brown Ale (AG's).

Ash


----------



## deebee (28/6/05)

Look forward to seeing you again big d, the best-travelled AHBer in the land.

And good to have you along too Ash.


----------



## barfridge (30/6/05)

After reading about other brewmeets around the country, and how they swap yeasts amongst themselves, I thought perhaps we could give this a try. Of course it would have to take place early in the day, as things sometimes get a little hazy by mid afternoon.

If anyone else is keen, I can offer samples of the following yeasts:
1056 American Ale Yeast. 
Probable origin: Balentine India Pale Ale, USA
Beer Styles: American Pale, Brown Ales, Porters, Stouts, IPA's
Commercial examples may include: Sierra Nevada Ales, Belentine IPA, and St. Louis Pale Ale, Flatlanders
Unique properties: Very clean crisp flavor characteristics. Low fruitiness and mild ester production. Slightly citrus like with cool 60-66 F, (15-19 C) fermentation temperatures. Versatile yeast, which produces many beer styles allowing malt and hop character to dominate the beer profile. Flocculation is moderate. Flocculation improves with dark malts in grain bill. Normally requires filtration for bright beers. DE or Pad filtration recommended. Flocculation - low to medium; apparent attenuation 73-77%. (60-72 F, 15-22 C)

1275 Thames Valley Ale Yeast. Produces classic British bitters, rich complex flavor profile, clean, light malt character, low fruitiness, low esters, well balanced. Flocculation - medium; apparent attenuation 72-76%. (62-72 F, 16-22 C)

1762 Belgian Abbey Yeast II. High gravity yeast with distinct warming character from ethanol production. Slightly fruity with dry finish, low ester profile. Flocculation - medium; apparent attenuation 73-77%. (65-75 F, 18-24 C)

2206 Bavarian Lager Yeast. Used by many German breweries to produce rich, full-bodied, malty beers. Good choice for Bocks and Dopplebocks. Flocculation - medium; apparent attenuation 73-77%. (46-58 F, 8-14 C)

Packaging will be samples under sterilised water in brown PET bottles.


----------



## Ash in Perth (30/6/05)

Sorry guys, scrub my name back off. I just realised i have a good friends wedding that day. Ill be sure to make the next one. Might even host one when i finish building the new brewery!

Cheers Ash


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (30/6/05)

I'm well keen. pm'd BigAl and then got the leave pass from the missus! 

As for the yeast samples I will(Everything going well) have some samples of Whitelabs German Lager (WLP830) "This yeast is one of the most widely used lager yeasts in the world. Very malty and clean, great for all German lagers, pilsner, oktoberfest, and marzen. Attenuation: 74-79; Flocculation: Medium; Optimum Ferm. Temp: 50-55"

It will be my first crack at culturing up a farm of yeasties(Besides starters) but I have some micro experience and will endeavor to keep the nasties out!

If I get time(At a premium at the moment), I will get the neccessaries to stuff some home made snaggers for the barbie. Lamb & Rosemary perhaps?

Cheers all and look forward to the 16th.


----------



## sinkas (30/6/05)

Hi all,
I could make up some samples of the Wyeast Belgian Adennes, if anyone wants some, also I was thinking of bring a few dozen 50ml plastic specimen tubes for people who might want to use thme for yeast suturing etc.. anyone interested they are free.

Case


----------



## barfridge (30/6/05)

I'd love some tubes, cheers sinkas


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (30/6/05)

I'll see what yeast I can scrape off the bottom of the fridge and bring it along.


----------



## JasonY (30/6/05)

At the moment the only two I would have confidence in giving away a viable std is Wyeast European Lager & Wyeast Belgian Abbey I. Just give me notice if you want either and I will make a few up.


----------



## BigAl (7/7/05)

Hi Guys,

Just thought i would send a quick update on the brewday.

Ive put together a Promash recipe for the Oktoberfest. Ive not got the recipe at work but its along the lines of:

31% Pils
31% Munich
31% Vienna
5% Melanoiden
2% Wheat malt

Mashed at 66
Hopped to ~25 IBUs with Northern Brewer and Hallertau.

Yeast probably Wyeast Munich Lager

I'll have the shed fridge on, so there should be plenty of space for your beers.
On tap ive currently got:

APA
Mash Padddle 
German Lager

All is set to go, will light the HLT around 10am, will crank up the barbecue ~ 1pm

so see you then.

Cheers


----------



## Goat (7/7/05)

umm - it is still on for the 16th isn't it...? (or have I missed a post somewhere)


----------



## BigAl (7/7/05)

Goat,

Yup, its the 16th, sorry a crucial detail i should have put in the post.  

Al.


----------



## Asher (7/7/05)

Well Ill be bringing along:-

- The latest version of my GT Lager (sample will be only 2 weeks old)
- A Rauch Bier thats mellowing very nicely

and a 15 month old bottle of stout I found in the back of my cupboard  Its the Black Spasm that did OK at last years SABSOSA. Will be interesting to see how it's matured.

Asher for now


----------



## barfridge (16/7/05)

Today is the day! Put on your drinking hats, and remember your drinking glass. I have samples of my ESB, lesser belgian, and I'll bring along another bottle of my ruby strong ale. It's 4 months old now, and I've been good and not cracked one for a couple of months.


----------



## Tony M (16/7/05)

Cant make it today folks. A colony of evil microbes seem to have taken residence in my gut. Have a great day.


----------



## deebee (16/7/05)

Sorry to miss you Tony. Never seems the same without pipe tobacco in the air. Thanks Al for a great day. Good to see Big D again. All round great atmosphere and some good beers. Vlad's Belgian and Al's hefe were standouts. Plenty of other good beer too.

Looking forward to some nice Vienna Marzen O'fests later in the year.


----------



## barfridge (16/7/05)

Great day
Great people
Great beers
Plus a brewer who obviously knew his schnitz, and was unfazed by an audience.

The day went very smoothly, which is a real credit to Al. Something tells me he isn't a brew bitch anymore 

Thanks mate, you're a star


----------



## JasonY (16/7/05)

Yep well done Al, I was late to arrive and it was really hard to tell you were brewing it was going that smooth! Good to sample some great beers again, shame I couldn't drink full glasses of each  and to catch up with everyone again.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (17/7/05)

Great company and top brews. A laid back atmosphere with no pretense. Thanks guys.As a newbie I was steered in the right direction and many brewing mistakes have been averted. You can't beat experience. Hats off to Big Al for a great arvo and I look forward to catching up in the future, hopefully with a mix bag of brews using the newly honed brewing techniques. Cheers :beer:


----------



## BigAl (17/7/05)

Thanks for the kind words guys  
I had a great day, good to see the usual suspects, meed newcomers, and to try some really good beer. 
Just pitched the yeast then, fermenters are down to ~15C, so should be some action in the airlock tomorrow sometime.

Looking forward to that Oktoberfest Deebee, i think you might have to warn the neighbours prior to this one :lol: 

Cheers.


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/7/05)

Sorry I only made the early shift and missed the best half of the day, but I tasted some good beers before I left. Great place Al, and the licensed expresso bar has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## Goat (17/7/05)

Great day - again. Thanks Al !


----------



## Batz (17/7/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> and the licensed expresso bar has to be seen to be believed.
> [post="67426"][/post]​




There's a story here  

So GL tell us more , maybe a pic ? I know you have me interested at least.

Batz


----------



## ausdb (17/7/05)

Thanks for a good day Al, sorry I couldnt stay longer

The esppresso machine has given me ideas about getting away with the idea of a bar in the house too!!

Good to meet a few new faces as well, BigD and Chillamagilla

Ausdb


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (17/7/05)

Ditto.


----------



## barfridge (17/7/05)

I think next time I'll turn down the offer of a 2nd glass of fusel surprise. My head wasn't too good this morning.


----------



## sinkas (17/7/05)

Hi all,
Thanks to Al, for a great day, The quality of the company the conversation and of course the beers makes these days really something special.
Hopefully I will have a tasty belgian ready for the oktoberfest...

Cheers

Case


----------



## JasonY (17/7/05)

sinkas said:


> Hopefully I will have a tasty belgian ready for the oktoberfest...



I will be bringing a bottle of mine as well, it ended up weighing in at 9%! h34r: Will have to bring something a bit lighter as well  

Looking forward to sandgroctoberfest


----------



## BigAl (17/7/05)

Theres a couple of things left behind from the brewday, one pint too many of the fusel surprise could be to blame  

Item 1 - A red aluminum bottle opener
Item 2 - A pint glass

Thanks again Case for bringing along those little containers, they will be just the trick for yeast storage. Im thinking of making a rack so i can have lots of them standing up in the fridge in a row.

Just checked the fermenter and we have some action in the airlock.  Just have to wait now till drinking time <_< 

Cheers.


----------



## Asher (18/7/05)

Niice work Trash Mash Al....

Was good to catch up with everyone, meet Chilla & down lots of tasty beers....
Must put some Marzen away for Sandgroktoberfest.

Tony, have a word to Jeff about stools would you :blink: 

Asher for now


----------



## sinkas (19/7/05)

Hi all,
Al, that was my bottle opener, if you remeber to bring it to the next gig I will take it back, but to be honest I am not too fussed!
Cheers

Case


----------

